# Erie full size passenger car strep project



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

I started a new project last week. I'm not tall enough to look into my helix so today I decided to solve the problem. I thought a passenger car step would be appropriate.

George


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Cool! I could use one of those around the layout when popping up in between the table cross members.


----------



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

Do what I did Mike build one. It's an interesting piece to have in your layout room. I needed one because I wanted to start my passenger train video and I wasn't tall enough to film inside the helix which the train uses. 

George


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

If I had full Erie strep, I'd take an antibiotic!!


----------



## DanERIE (Jul 16, 2019)

I like it!


----------



## lyrics 51 (Mar 9, 2016)

Much better than just a plain stool!


----------

